# Remembering Mr. Bojangles and Mojo



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I hope Mr. Bojangles and Mojo are playing hard at the bridge and watching over you both.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Anniversaries are so hard, I'm sure they've found my Barnaby and are having fun together.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am remembering too your Bo and Mary's Mojo. And many others.... there were so many heartbreaking stories of love and loss in that year. I lost my Buddy too, 6 years ago in May. Hope they are happy and healthy once again waiting for us at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bo and Mojo*

Sure that all of our dogs are playing at the Rainbow Bridge together.
Anniversaries are so hard!


----------

